# Arrow and point weight



## Roger87 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi, I shoot with a Hoyt Charger, #60 pnd dw 28" dl.
I currently use 400 grain arrows with 125 grain points.
Is this the correct weight? What do I need to change?
Thanks


----------



## Hambyrichard (Oct 13, 2011)

Roger it's very hard to tell you straight up that your arrow is right or wrong not knowing the spine or length of the shaft you're shooting but I will say that 400 grains is a great hunting weight for whitetail sized game. At 60 lbs you could lose some arrow weight and pick up speed but you would lose a few lbs of KE. Typically you always gain Kinetic Energy (penetration) by going up in arrow weight all the way up to 500/520 grains before speed loss counters the weight gain. I think if you look up a spine chart for the brand arrow you shoot and follow your bow weight, arrow length, and point weight you will find your answer. Otherwise 400 grains with a 125 tip is just fine my friend.


----------



## Roger87 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hambyrichard said:


> Roger it's very hard to tell you straight up that your arrow is right or wrong not knowing the spine or length of the shaft you're shooting but I will say that 400 grains is a great hunting weight for whitetail sized game. At 60 lbs you could lose some arrow weight and pick up speed but you would lose a few lbs of KE. Typically you always gain Kinetic Energy (penetration) by going up in arrow weight all the way up to 500/520 grains before speed loss counters the weight gain. I think if you look up a spine chart for the brand arrow you shoot and follow your bow weight, arrow length, and point weight you will find your answer. Otherwise 400 grains with a 125 tip is just fine my friend.


My bad, my arrows are 238 grain and 400 spine. The rest of the info I gave IS correct.
Do you still think its ok?


----------



## papa124 (Jan 17, 2014)

Interesting


Hambyrichard said:


> Roger it's very hard to tell you straight up that your arrow is right or wrong not knowing the spine or length of the shaft you're shooting but I will say that 400 grains is a great hunting weight for whitetail sized game. At 60 lbs you could lose some arrow weight and pick up speed but you would lose a few lbs of KE. Typically you always gain Kinetic Energy (penetration) by going up in arrow weight all the way up to 500/520 grains before speed loss counters the weight gain. I think if you look up a spine chart for the brand arrow you shoot and follow your bow weight, arrow length, and point weight you will find your answer. Otherwise 400 grains with a 125 tip is just fine my friend.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Roger87 said:


> My bad, my arrows are 238 grain and 400 spine. The rest of the info I gave IS correct.
> Do you still think its ok?


238 Grains is too light for your bow. Manufacturers recommend 5 or 6 grains of arrow weight per pound of draw weight. So with a 60lb draw weight your arrows should weigh 300 grains minimum.


----------



## Roger87 (Feb 17, 2014)

aread said:


> 238 Grains is too light for your bow. Manufacturers recommend 5 or 6 grains of arrow weight per pound of draw weight. So with a 60lb draw weight your arrows should weigh 300 grains minimum.


But arent those 300 grain required including the weight of the point?
That is how I see it, so its 238 grain in the arrow plus 125 grain in the point would go over the 300 to 363.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Roger87 said:


> But arent those 300 grain required including the weight of the point?
> That is how I see it, so its 238 grain in the arrow plus 125 grain in the point would go over the 300 to 363.


Yes, it includes shaft, nock, fletching inserts & point. So 238 plus 125 are ok with your bow.

Generally arrow weight is given as total weight. I should have asked. 

I'll check your arrows later tonight on the program I have at home.

Allen


----------

